# 2002 Tasso Electric 2 seat vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,500.00*
End Date: Monday Feb-13-2012 10:45:48 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $4,500.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

